# cigarette lighter



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

I attempted to use it for the first time over the weekend , to plug in a sat nav and it didnt work, i tried the sat nav in a different car worked fine .. so what's the cause of this ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Does the ashtray light come on?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you checked the fuse :?:


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm not sure will check when i finish work at 17:30 and report back ... cheers


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Check fuse number 41 which is a 15A. If it's ok then remove the ashtray and see if the white plug is still attached to the back of the cigarette lighter, then report back. To remove ashtray, open cover then remove single torx screw at the top and pull forward the whole unit.


----------



## hillsrgood (May 17, 2009)

hi i had the same problem its was the fuse mate


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

The light is on but wen I push the lighter in it doesn't heat up is it still the fuse ?


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, most possibly the fuse. I had the same problem on my A6.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

But the light runs off the same connection into the ashtray. If that's on, then the fuse must be good.

Maybe just corroded contacts?


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh sorry, didn't know that lightning is on the same wire, the A6 has lightning separately. If power is delivered, then there must be something up with the contacts!


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

try lighter in another car if you can then you will know if that is working.


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Check fuse number 41 which is a 15A. If it's ok then remove the ashtray and see if the white plug is still attached to the back of the cigarette lighter, then report back. To remove ashtray, open cover then remove single torx screw at the top and pull forward the whole unit.


Hi Folks,

Tried to use the cig lighter today but it seems stuck. no light in ashtray. Tried to pull lighter with a screw driver but no luck.

Reading from the threads looks like the fuse is gone. Just wondering if I change this myself and where do I need to look for the fuse. Can I get it from the dealer?

Any guidance much appreciated
cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fuses are available in just about any garage or motor store you walk into


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

jamman said:


> Fuses are available in just about any garage or motor store you walk into


Hey Jamman,

Thanks mate. Just wondering if you know how to change this. Where is the fuse board located, which fuse number to look for etc..

A step-by-step guide.

cheers,

Sarda


----------



## Ting (Jun 15, 2011)

open drivers door wide
look at end of dash board you will see a panel pull that off flip it over and read the fuse guide there's a surprise inside also a fuse pulling tool :lol:


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Ting said:


> open drivers door wide
> look at end of dash board you will see a panel pull that off flip it over and read the fuse guide there's a surprise inside also a fuse pulling tool :lol:


Found this http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm

Tks


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Will these be any good?

http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/store ... 12401#dtab

cheers


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

New2AudiTT said:


> Will these be any good?
> 
> http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/store ... 12401#dtab
> 
> cheers


those look like mini blades...too small. you need standard blades.

http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/s..._productId_563963_langId_-1_categoryId_212401


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

those look like mini blades...too small. you need standard blades.

http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/s..._productId_563963_langId_-1_categoryId_212401

Thanks a lot mate. Car looks great with all the mods. Might ping you when I'm visiting Texas nxt time for a spin. 

cheers


----------



## Rozza30 (May 13, 2021)

Tried fuse in my 2009 tsfi and it's not that literally so fed up now I have removed the whole ashtray to check it was connected and it is so why isn't it working


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rozza30 said:


> Tried fuse in my 2009 tsfi and it's not that literally so fed up now I have removed the whole ashtray to check it was connected and it is so why isn't it working


Wrong section you need to post in the mk2 section


----------

